# Today's Arrival - Vintage Droz 600m Diver



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm very proud to have snagged one of these as the RAN-issued Droz Super Compressors have thus far eluded me. This was a quick snag from the 'bay and this watch joins my ever growing list of divers with the Zodiac SSW case. In fact, I'm beginning to wonder if these cases are single-crowned Super Compressors much like the Edox Hysro Sub 500m and the Sea Lord 1000m posted earler. The military markings on the back read

"6645-66-052-5768

DZ NAVAL

60 ATMOS

1920 FEET

RAN 028"


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I don't know you make your 1000th post today and now this







I do like these 70's style divers there just so diffrent


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

rondeco said:


> Wow that's fabulous Dave
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Ron,

Yes Droz did make a large size 42mm two crown Super Compressor .







Clayman's scubawatch site is the best place to see them. I've got one other SSW cased diver with the same bezel as the above watch:


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

PhilM said:


> I don't know you make your 1000th post today and now this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Phil.







Yes i adore the 1970s divers. This particular case style was used by dozens of names according to Colin (Nalu). I've got a fair few of them myself and the list of names using this case (that I'm aware of) is constantly growing. I have seen a Favre Leuba Deep Blue on this forum (I also just missed one on TZ for $350







) and there is a Zenith on eBay, but the price is too high IMHO. Other examples that I have include the Squale 600m shown above, the Royce 100atm, Cyma Divingstar 1500 (ft) and the Gruen 1500 (ft). In fact, this particular case style is probably worthy of a thread all to itself


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Excellent. Thats a great looking watch. 70's dive watches were lovely designs.

I specifically like the angular bezel. Makes it look like a front loader.

You have a great collection.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

mjolnir said:


> Excellent. Thats a great looking watch. 70's dive watches were lovely designs.
> 
> I specifically like the angular bezel. Makes it look like a front loader.
> 
> You have a great collection.


Cheers mate


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

mjolnir said:


> Excellent. Thats a great looking watch. 70's dive watches were lovely designs.
> 
> I specifically like the angular bezel. Makes it look like a front loader.
> 
> You have a great collection.


I call the metal ring a "polygonal metal crystal protector", but that's patentspeak for you


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey it makes more sense than 'pointy bit of metal', which was what I was originally going to call it.









Since there seem to be so many watches all based upon the same design back then, were the cases all manufactured in the same place or are there major differences that i'm just not noticing and they are all in fact completely different watches?


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

mjolnir said:


> Hey it makes more sense than 'pointy bit of metal', which was what I was originally going to call it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They were different watches, but all using the same case by E.P.S.A. (I think) who also made the Super Compressor cases used by a myriad of names. The various names using this case would obviously have different dials and hands etc. However, some used ETA movements like the (Jaquet) Droz, some used AS movements like the Royce 100atm and some might have used other movements


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Cheers,

So EPSA would be E. Piquerez?

Was the guy just a watch case manufacturer/designer and supplied to a number of watch makers then and what happened to the company? Are they still around at the moment?

I suppose as time went on other companies will just have developed their own deep diving cases. While there seem to be a fair few watches of this era derived from that case, these days the SD, Sinn U series, B&M xxl etc all have their own ways of getting to 1000 metres or more. Am I on the right track?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Wicked mate


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Timetraveller said:


> Wicked mate


Thanks


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

mjolnir said:


> Cheers,
> 
> So EPSA would be E. Piquerez?
> 
> ...


Yes, EPSA is E. Piquerez; I don't know if they still exist, I doubt it.







I can only be sure that EPSA made these cases if I or another owner of one of these watches opens up the back and has a look at the inside of the caseback to look for the characteristic divers helmet of EPSA. The Edox Hydro Sub has a very similar case to the Droz and is a Super Compressor:














































Your guess as to why most brands now develop their own deep diver cases, rather than source them from a single company as in the 1970s is as good as any. Particularly so when you consider the proportion of Swiss brands that source their movements from ETA


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Dave does it again 

P.S that Edox is stunning, love a splash of orange!


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

MIKE said:


> Dave does it again
> 
> P.S that Edox is stunning, love a splash of orange!


Thanks Mike


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

duplicate post - mods. please delete


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Love that one too Dave. I'd like to get hold of one myself one day... if you haven't got to them all first









Cheers.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

DaveE said:


> mjolnir said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers,
> ...


As a caveat to what I said above, Fricker currently makes the cases for a lot of the smaller dive watch companies and some of the others source their 1000m cases from China. Thus, there are parallels between the EPSA situation in the 1960s-1970s and now.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

mjolnir said:


> Love that one too Dave. I'd like to get hold of one myself one day... if you haven't got to them all first
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Do you mean the Edox and/or the Droz or one of these Zodiac SSW case watches? The ones to look out for are the Gruens. They come in orange, black and silver dials and are WR 500m. They also tend to be much cheaper than the Zodiac for example. Sportmichael had some recently


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I just like that 70s super compressor type case. The colours on your Edox are perfect though. Just right for a dive watch.

I'll have to keep my eyes out.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Dave another great addition to your collection, very well done mate, never seen one of those before amd I love the military connection.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Flashharry said:


> Dave another great addition to your collection, very well done mate, never seen one of those before amd I love the military connection.


Cheers mate







I've been trying to cut down on my spending of late with some success. However, opportunities like this Droz don't come round so often


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow, Didnt know the RAN issued those... superb catch Dave!


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

JonW said:


> Wow, Didnt know the RAN issued those... superb catch Dave!


Thanks Jon


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Can't see the photos from work, but I know the watch - very well done Dave! Been after one of these for ages and never have any luck. Great to see another in the collector community!

I really do need to make a list of the companies using this case


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Nalu said:


> Can't see the photos from work, but I know the watch - very well done Dave! Been after one of these for ages and never have any luck. Great to see another in the collector community!
> 
> I really do need to make a list of the companies using this case


Thanks Colin









I think that the list is long....probably more than the number of brands using a Caribbean or Squale case.


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Great looking watch. nivada Grenchen also used the same case:


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

QUOTE (Bill B @ Apr 5 2008, 03:24 PM) <{POST_SNAPBACK}>
Great looking watch. nivada Grenchen also used the same case:










Thanks Bill







I think your Nivada shares the same case as the Edox insofar as it has convex, rather than shrouded lugs like the Droz or a Zodiac SSW.


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Great looking watches!......here is another with the same case, a Glycine.

Inside is a Valjoux 72.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

salmonia said:


> Great looking watches!......here is another with the same case, a Glycine.
> 
> Inside is a Valjoux 72.


These big chronograph divers are fantastic.







They don't appear for sale very often and they tend to go for good money when they appear. Apart from Bill's stunning Nivada and your lovely Glycine, I really like the Caribbean chronographs, Favre Leuba Sea Sky, Benrus Sky Chief, Zodiac SSW chrono. and the Roamer Stingray. There are almost certainly others as well (I have a couple including a Mondia). Maybe worth a thread all to themselves?


----------

